# مشكلة في الصابون



## mhmd brakat (29 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم

انا عندي مشكلة في الصابون 

بعد ان يصب في مكان الاستخدام بفترة تقل كفائتة وتقل رغوتة لماذا يحدث هذا الامر

وثاني شئ هو اني في بعض الاحيان احس ان يدي بعد استخدام الصابون بتزيق وكانها نضفت بزيادة ولكن في حقيقة الامر ان نسبة الماء قلت "هذا تفسيري لها" فهل هذا مشكلة بي اتش؟ مع العلم اني لا استخدم جهاز البي اتش الاوتوماتيكي بل استخدم الورق ... ام هي مشكلة اني لا اضع جلسرين؟

ارجو الافادة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (30 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم لغسيل الايدي اضف 1 % جلسرين الى الصابون لتصبح افضل وحاول التأكد من درجة الحموضة لتكون بين 6 الى 7 
مجرد رأي وبتوفيق الله


----------



## احمد السيد مشرف (1 سبتمبر 2012)

اعتقد الجلسرين يضاف للنعومة والترطيب والله اعلم


----------



## mhmd brakat (2 سبتمبر 2012)

يعني الجلسرين هيحل المشكلة؟


----------



## محمد نهائي ملحم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

اي بحل المشكل اكيد الغليسرين


----------

